# Anyone who knows anything about Big Horn saddles...



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE your avatar pic!! 

Here's a link, maybe you'll see yours on there:
Big Horn Saddles W/Free Freight & USA Made - Horse Saddle Shop

Sorry, it's the best I could do!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Oh, I LOVE your avatar pic!!


Darn. I just changed it. haha Thanks though! I loove Arabs.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL!
That one nice, too!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually tried the newer one and found it to be very comfortable (and I'm VERY picky!  ). Frankly if I'd have money I'd get Big Horn as my 2nd saddle (for the worse weather and such).


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I don't know anything about older big horn saddles, but I have a new one. It's this one and I love it. It's very comfortable and it fits my horse better than any other saddle I have tried on him.


----------

